# Songs to blaze 2



## FATBOYFRESH (Dec 30, 2008)

I made this thread.....because i love to listen to music while i smoke...i listen to everything so im going to post a few songs....
I guess u can call me ur "thc mp3"©
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1dZQDpHA44


----------



## lost in waiting (Dec 30, 2008)

twiztid is a good band to blaze 2


----------



## FATBOYFRESH (Dec 30, 2008)

ima check it out


----------



## dannyking (Jan 4, 2009)

[youtube]Cnlq7JauXp4[/youtube]


----------



## submachinegun (Jan 4, 2009)

The Mars Volta - Scab Dates (the whole live album). 

i used to get stoned on the regular and put that shit in.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 4, 2009)

there like five thread exactly like this,


bone thugs - weed man


----------



## submachinegun (Jan 4, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1870066]there like five thread exactly like this,


bone thugs - weed man[/quote]

bone thugs, damn! i havent listened to any bone thugs since like '96.

get up, get up, get up it's the first of the month....


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 4, 2009)

hahaha Bone Thugs are classic, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0Bz7UTwCmM


----------



## zeppelin (Jan 5, 2009)

whole lotta love - led zeppelin 
the middle part is the best cause it gets all trippy and it's just fun to listen to, also
an exercise - john frusciante


----------



## Junya951 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dj Quik - da bombbud (I & II)


----------



## grape swisha (Jan 6, 2009)

myspace.com/vdubshadows
listen to the track mary jane


----------



## zeppelin (Jan 12, 2009)

MGMT, especially with headphones


----------

